# 17' whaler remodel



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a 1980 boston whaler newport that was a coastguard boat before I bought it in '96. We did a little bit of work to it back then but with out much guidance... you know marinetex and 5200 everywhere. Well after countless hours and trips to the keys, the gulf stream off the east coast,the indian riverin central Florida and the last 5 years here, it was time to do some work! Ithad delam in several spots on the deck, blisters in the hull (I keep it on a trailer though), and every screw had rotten/wet wood around it. So I read way more about west systems epoxy and poly resin than any person should have to and went to work. By the way I have nothing against marine tex its just got its place. before 










some internal repairs after grinding out old epoxy and wet foam and filling with layered mat and roven 










and this is after weeks of sanding off the old interlux paint that always seemed to rub off and was chalky- no matter the wax job. (this part sucked with a 5" orbital)



















I had breeze fabrications add rocket launchers to my leaning post and a rod holder to the poling platform, and it is at Big mikes fiberglass right now getting re painted with awlgrip and re sprayed with gelcoat on the inside and a new non skid. I will post pics when thats done too! I am real excited about getting back on the water and can't figure out why the wind/waves have been so bad since I haven't been able to go anyway. Hope to see you on the water by snapper season.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a bigWhaler fan. I've had several small ones - two 13' sports, a 15' sport and a 15' Dauntless. I guess you know about the website www.continuouswave.com ?

There's a lot of very knowledgable Whalerpeople on that forum.

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

So this is way late- finished the remodel many years ago but I was looking for a pic for the show us your boat thread and was going to link to this for the pic.. it's still going strong.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's quite a thread bump!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Boat looks great for sure! I've always wanted one.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful I love the old whalers


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

*Update and some upgrades and repairs for the winter*

Another big thread bump, I just get excited about this little boat and wanted to share.
So the little boat is still hanging in there, just put a new 90 on the back from cotton country marine in jay. Nice folks up there.
Replacing the fuel tank next week it’s above deck so an easy deal. 
I put a little simrad cruise on since I need minimal functionality, just map, sonar, and trip intel. It’s a nice unit and easy on the wallet (far cry from the nss evo on the other boat)
This winter I want to have some decking put in, dek-it or sea deck, just need to find local dealers and get quotes. 
Lots of little glass and gel cote touch ups to do between now and then. 

Holler if you see me out there.


----------

